# Audio Device on High Definition audio bus



## budyser_1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, Im having trouble finding an *XP* audio driver for my ASUS laptop
Model: ASUS U50F

Conexant High Definition Audio
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5069&SUBSYS_10431993&REV_1003\4&37DA9498&0&0001


Thank you!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us the model number you gave is not listed please check it again or use the info on the left of the asus page on how to find it


----------



## budyser_1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello and thanks for the reply, If u choose Notebook then U50 series u will see the U50F model. Unfortunately, XP drivers for the audio device are not listed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that did not show up the first time strange,you can try here http://www.conexant.com/products/entry.jsp?id=540


----------



## budyser_1 (Mar 1, 2010)

All the ones listed are a no go


----------



## budyser_1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Booyah....i figured it out. So if anyone else has an ASUS U50F Notebook and needs an audio driver for xp...here is what u have to do:
Download R221865 from the google and install it. Navigate to the folder it created-->xp32 folder and open/edit the inf file with the correct device id information.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi thank you for posting back with your solution I 'am sure it will help others


----------



## spazfunk (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Budyser! I am having the EXACT same problem with the U50F! It's driving me nuts. I'm glad you figured it out buy could you explain in detail to me how exactly to edit the inf files? I went into device manager and looked at the details of "Audio device on high definition audio bus" and tried to copy and paste the device and hardware Id's in various places in the INF file but nothing worked for me. Please help!

-J


----------



## spazfunk (Apr 21, 2010)

UPDATE
I got the audio working on my ASUS U50F another way:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=K52F&SLanguage=en-us

Download and install the .Net framework first, then download and install the Conexant Audio Drivers and you should be good to go! Even though it was made for a different model notebook it still works on the U50F.

Woot!


----------



## dlde (Aug 30, 2011)

my lap top is HP probook 4520s with xp operating system . Audio Device on HD audio Bus not found please help me .


----------



## dlde (Aug 30, 2011)

VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_1413103C&REV_06 hd audio on hd audio bus


----------



## budyser (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe try this:
http://www.laptop-driver.net/hp-probook-4520s-windows-xp-drivers/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Drivers should be found here HP ProBook 4520s Notebook PC -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------

